# Sticky  Dog Lingo from Puppies USA magazine!



## Roie

I found this really interesting and it is helpful if you ever slip up on a definition!! They are in Alphabetical order too!

Agility Trial-a performance event in which the handler directs his or her dog over a timed obstacle course. The scoring revolves around faults. Similar to equestrian Grand Prix jumping. 

All Breed Dog Show- Offers conformation conpetitions for more than 150 breeds and varieties of dogs recognized by the AKC (american kennel club)

Biddable- a dog who responds readily to commands. 

Bloat- Common name for gastric dilatation-volvulus, A recurring often fatal, condition, in which the stomach swells with food, water and gas, then twists, cutting off the blood supply. Occurs primarily in large, deep chested breeds such as Great Danes, or German Shepherds. 

Breed Standard- A written discription listing the key physical and tempermental characteristics of the perfect speciman of each breed.

Champion- In conformation, a dog that has accumulated 15 points, including two majors (a win of three four or five points) won under two different judges and at least one point won under a third judge. 

Crate- portable indoor kennel or cage, used as a sleeping den, or for house training purposes, Made of wire or mesh, fiber glass or sturdy plastic. 

Dam- mother dog

Dew Claws- Functionless remnant of first digit on each paw. Some dogs have missing dew claws in the front, back or both. Dew Claws can catch on fabric, and under brush and are frequently removed on dogs. 

Estrus- the reccuring "heat" period of a female dog, during which she can become pregnant, often indicated by the leaving of small blood spots.

Euthanasia- the act of painless, putting to death a sick, injured, or unwanted animal.

Fancy- a group of people interested in breeding or showing a particular breed or dogs as a whole. 

Flews- pendulous upper lips. 

gait- a dogs way of movement

Group Show- a show for dogs belonging to one of the seven AKC Groups, hounds, sporting dogs, herding, non-sporting, toy, working or terrier. 

Heel- a command to a dog to keep close behind its handler usually on the left side. 

Hip Dysplasia- A chronic malformation of the hip joint, resulting in an unstable joint that allows excess movement followed by calcium deposits, inflammation, pain and degeneration of the hip sockets tissues. Most common in large breeds. 

Iditarod- a gold rush city in Alaska, also the 1,049 mile sled race, from Anchorage to Nome each march. 

ILP- Indefinite Listing Privilege. AKC registration for obviously pure bred dogs that have no proof of breeding. Such a listing allows a dog to compete in most AKC events, with the exception of conformation. 

Jowls- flesh of lips and jaws. 

KCS- Keratoconjunctivitus sicca. Dry eye caused by decreased tear production. May lead to ulceration. 

Laxatating Patella-Patellar Luxation. dislocation of the knee cap. 

Merle- Dark Patches on a lighter back ground. Blue or grey. often with flecks of black. 

Muzzle- (1) the foreface (2) a fabric or leather device to keep the dog from biting but allowing it to breath comfortably. 

Neutering- Castration, the surgical removing of the testicles. 

Nictitating Membrane- third eye lid a pink membrane, normally folded out of sight in the inner corner of a dogs eye. 

Obedience Trial- A competitive canine performance event in which dogs are tested on their ability to respond to specific instructions. 

Pad- thick cushiony skin on the underside of the foot; the sole. 

Parvovirus- Highly contagious and dangerous viral disease spread through contact with infected feces. 

Pedigree-a dogs family tree usually showing four or five generations. It is not the same as a registration.

Quartering- In feild events when the dog traverses (moves back and forth over) ab area of ground while advancing forward. 

Reverse Sneezing- a peculiar snort, probably caused by a spasm of the throat muscle, sometimes due to mucus, food or a foreign body. It is not dangerous. 

Ruff- long thick hair on the neck

Scent Hound- a hunting dog that tracks by its nose, Examples include the beagle and the basset hound. 

Sight Hound- a hound that hunts primarily by using its eyesight rather than scent. Examples include afghan hound and saluki. 

Sire- male parent

Tickling- colored flecks on a white background

Tuck up- narrow, thinner area around the loins

Undercoat- a soft dense coat beneath the more visible outer coat. 

Vaccine- material derived from a disease causing virus or bacteria used to prime the bodies immune system and prevent it from catching the actual disease. 

Variety- a sub type of breed that can be shown seperatly but which can be interbred with other varieties of the same breed. 

Whelp- to give birth to a litter of puppies. 

Xolotl- In aztec myth a lightning god who is depicted with the head of a dog, 

Yeast Infection- Malassezia, a condition occuring in moist areas, such as the ears. 

Zoonotic Disease- Any disease that can be secondarily transmitted from animals to humans..


I hope you guys enjoyed it i thought it would be handy if we were ever stuck on a definition although most of us can define them all this is a great refrence for those new to dogs!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Thats great Im going to move it too chi questions and sticky it :wave:


----------



## Roie

YAY!! I love being stickied such an honor.. thank you :wave: thank you :wave: i'd like to thank the academy. and my mom..

:roll: lol i know i know...


----------



## luv4mygirls

Roie said:


> YAY!! I love being stickied such an honor.. thank you :wave: thank you :wave: i'd like to thank the academy. and my mom..
> 
> :roll: lol i know i know...


lol i like being stickied too! i thought it was just me lol :lol:


----------



## Moco's Mommy

Thank you so much. Im so often confused by the terms on this board.

This is a really helpful post.

God bless, even on this day,
LoriS


----------



## Unleashed_Puppy

cool


----------



## swtkq

good to know


----------



## Constance

Amazing amount of information. I can see why I adore this site.


----------



## doggydee

_Thank you!_
This is very helpful (;


----------



## rickygips

*thanks*

We really need to define terms so as to avoid confusion on anyone's part. Thank you for sharing this information.


----------



## curvesarein

Thanks so much, now I have a name for my dogs strange snort, reverse sneezing, not to worry so much now!
Linda


----------



## Kerry_Lloyd

Thanks for this info, really helps as im new and not used to it all yet lol xxx


----------



## HollieC

Great information! Thanks Roie!


----------



## Christiansen

hi Friends

i liked this forum where people give importance to life of animals and birds on the other part people are there which are involved in shooting and hunting of animals..which is very bad..
I also want to make a dog my pet..what sort of dogshould i take and from where which can easily adjust in our home???


----------



## Piddle Place

Wow, I am lucky if I can remember my own name most days! I had to print this one out.


----------

